# como controlar 2 motores usando un 555 astable?



## Nara Shikamaru (Dic 3, 2007)

Hola a todos!.....tengo un circuito astable con 555.....a la salida tengo que dividir esa linea en dos vias y acoplar un motor a cada una de ellas....los motores son de 12VDC 3/4 HP...y tienen que cada uno trabajar con 3seg....T1=3seg y T2=3seg.....como carrizo hago un driver para eso?...aqui les anexo el diagrama...el circuito astable no esta para facilitar el trabajo....saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2007)

Los motores, trabajan alternativamente, uno y luego el otro ?
3/4 Hp en 12 VCC son unos 75A ?

Una posibilidad es 555 con ciclo 50% periodo 6 segundos
La salida de este a un buffer inversor Schmitt Trigger CD40106
La salida de este a un transistor CMOS y a otro buffer del mismo IC
Y la salida de este ultimo a otro CMOS

Con los 2 transistores CMOS alimentas tus motores


----------



## Nara Shikamaru (Dic 3, 2007)

Epale Fogonazo!.....si...supongo que si trabajan alternadamente....cuando durante 3 seg esta en On la salida pues enciende un motor y cuando esta 3 seg en Off pues se enciende el otro motor....
tu dices que un buffer inversor para cada motor y el driver seria el buffuer y la salida del buffer o transistores cmos de potencia?...el buffer en si es un acoplador?....gracias por todo!...saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2007)

El buffeer te invierte y conforma la salida del 555, si conectas un buffer (CD40106) a continuacion de otro, obtienes 2 señales iguales pero en oposicion (Una en ON y la otra en OFF), con esto manejas 2 transistores tipo CMOS que a su vez manejan tus motores, cuando uno de los motores funciona el otro esta detenido y viceversa.
Al ser el periodo del 555 de 6 segundos, 3 segundos en ON y otros 3 en OFF te da el tiempo de operacion que necesitas


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 3, 2007)

Primero de todo determina que corriente necesitas.

Para controlar los motores necesitas mosfets por ejemplo el irf740.


----------



## Nara Shikamaru (Dic 3, 2007)

Conchale tiopepe...muchisimas gracias por ese esquema mi pana!....una pregunta...no importa manipular el mosfet directamente con la señal proveniente del astable?....

Tambien muchisimas gracias fogonazo!....tambien tu planteamiento me ayudo muchisimo!....


----------



## Nara Shikamaru (Dic 5, 2007)

Epa Tiopepe y fogonazo.....una pregunta....el esquema que me envio tiopepe lo simule en Proteus y funciona de maravilla...hasta tiene el periodo de 6 Seg....el asunto es este...el 555 esta configurado en Astable...pero me resulta curioso que no posee la otra resistencia...y lo que mas me intriga es que la resistencia esta conectada a la salida del 555....como funciona entonces como Astable?.....me dejaron Fly!....por favor...expliquenme como funciona en modo Astable con esa configuracion!.....por lo general la configuracion que yo conozco de Astable es esta  (Anexo)......bueno...saludos y gracias por todo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

El Tio para garantizar un ciclo de trabajo simetrico (50% ON, 50% OFF) configuro el 555 como un simple inversor oscilante.
Cuando el capacitor C1 esta descargado, se carga a travez de R4 porque la salida esta en ON, al llegar a la tension de humbral, la salida se va a OFF y C1 comienza a descargarce a travez de (Tambien) de R4.


Hay mas de una forma de depellejar un chancho.


----------



## MYSTERIO (Dic 17, 2007)

En lugar de usar resistensias utiliza potenciómetros, así podrás tener un periodo en el 555 más exacto y/o variable cuando lo necesites. Aunque bueno, es depende del tipo de proyecto y me pareció pertinente en el tuyo.


----------

